# Arctic Liquid Freezer II 420 AIO Welche Gehäuse passen dazu?



## glurak (25. November 2020)

Ich möchte gern den Kühler in meinen neuen PC den ich mir nun kaufen werde haben. Das letzte stück das mir fehlt ist das Gehäuse. Welches passt zu dem doch recht großen Kühler? Hat wer erfahrung? Am liebsten eines wo es ohne Probleme ist den zu Montieren.

Nochmal es geht um den Arctic Liquid Freezer II 420 AIO


----------



## Zwirschina (6. Oktober 2022)

@glurak: hast du eines gefunden?
Keine leichte Aufgabe, weil meist die Herstellerangaben nicht korrekt sind 
Ich fasse das Fractal Define 7 XL oder ein BeQiet Dark Base 900 ins Auge.
Das Define 7 XL hat von der Lüftermontageplatte (oben) bis zum Mainboerd 80 mm Abstand - da passt der Freezer II mit 67,7 mm Dicke locker ein.


----------



## glurak (16. Oktober 2022)

Jo hab das Fractal Define genommen. Aber leider passt da dann kein Optical Drive mehr rein (ja ich würde gern mein Blue Ray Laufwerk weiter nutzen.


----------



## Trash123 (16. Oktober 2022)

Kauf dir für das Laufwerk ein externes Gehäuse und gut ist 😉


----------



## TT-DD (21. November 2022)

Genau die Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt und zum Fractal Meshify 2 gekommen. Ne 420er passt in den Deckel, nur die Arctic nicht weil zu fett


----------



## Dr1val (21. November 2022)

Ich kann das Phanteks P500A empfehlen für besagte AIO.:








						Phanteks Eclipse P500A ab € 212,99 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Phanteks Eclipse P500A ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Extern: N/A • Intern: 2x 2.5"/3.5" (quer, Festplattenkäfig), 3x 2.5", 8x 2.5"/3.5" (optional) • Front I/O… ✔ PC-Gehäuse ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Es ist nur derzeit etwas teuer. Ich habe es Ende 2020 für 100€ bekommen und bin mit dem Gehäuse super zufrieden.

Man muss den Radiator allerdings in der Front verbauen. Oben passt nur eine 360er AIO rein. Ich habe es bei mir mit Push-Pull-Konfiguration gelöst. Ich habe die AIO seit 2 Jahren so im Betrieb und bin sehr happy damit (sind allerdings nicht mehr die originalen Lüfter, die habe ich ausgetauscht). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

